# Join Peco code 55 to Atlas code 80



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

I recently purchased a couple of Atlas code 55 rerailer sections. Unknown to me at the time, they do not line up with my Peco code 55 flex track. Some quick research pointed me toward Peco code 55 actually being the same profile as Atlas code 80 track, the difference being that the Peco is imbedded deeper in the rails. So just quickly, can someone verify that Peco code 55 will mate up with Atlas code 80 simply by using the same joiners? I would just buy Peco code 55 rerailers if I could find them, but unfortunately I can't, but I can easily get the Atlas code 80 rerailers. Thank you.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

It should, I used Peco code 80 flex track with Atlas code 80 flex track. Peco code 55 uses the same rail as Peco code 80. I used all Peco rail jointers.


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

rrjim1 said:


> It should, I used Peco code 80 flex track with Atlas code 80 flex track. Peco code 55 uses the same rail as Peco code 80. I used all Peco rail jointers.


Thanks rrjim1 for confirming this. I will replace the Atlas code 55 pieces with Atllas code 80.


----------

